# Roue qui tourne au démarrage de l'iPad



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Juin 2010)

Hello tout le monde,

J'ai remarqué quelque chose qui me semble curieux : il m'est arrivé de constater que lorsque j'allume l'iPad (appui long sur le bouton noir) une roue qui tourne apparaît et ensuite l'écran s'éteint. 
J'appui à nouveau sur le bouton noir (un long) et là la Pomme apparaît et l'iPad démarre.

Je suis sûr et certain d'avoir éteint l'iPad la dernière fois que je l'ai utilisé. 

Je remarque que cela me l'a fait 2 fois et à chaque fois cela faisait un moment que je ne l'avais pas rallumé l'appareil.

Sinon il fonctionne parfaitement, s'agit-il d'un setup de contrôle lorsque l'on utilise pas l'appareil pendant un moment ?

Avez-vous remarqué ? une restaure à déjà été faite et cela ne change rien...

Merci à vous


----------



## yethi (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

même constatation de manière aléatoire, sinon tout fonctionne correctement.

cordialement


----------



## trust no 1 (30 Août 2010)

Pareil pour moi, mais tous fonctionne super.


----------

